# jasmines long tail



## tav (Jul 12, 2011)

ever since she was a pup ....now being 7 mos. she still has a pretty long tail (22") , i've never seen a tail that long . some say it's a sign of a big dog or it's a balance thing. any dogs out there with this ?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Pictures???


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It's usually a sign that the pup will get BIG! But we need a photo.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett has a tail that long...she's HUGE. Not "thick" but really long and tall. I honestly don't know if there is a correlation between tail length and size.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Our Yurik has a long tail. It touches the ground still at 5 1/2 months old.

This was taken at 17 weeks of age. Not the best stack shot but his tail still touches the ground like this.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Raven's tail is really long too. It swept the ground as a pup.

At 3 months









And 3 years









She's pretty tall for a female (27") but certainly not the tallest I've heard of.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Raven's tail is really long too. It swept the ground as a pup.
> 
> At 3 months


Oh my goodness baby Raven! :wub:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't all their tails touch the ground when they're pups? I thought it was normal.


----------



## Synne (Mar 17, 2018)

Do they? I've never really paid attention to the length of tails until our 4month young went to stand on his haunches and ended up stepping on his own tail. Didn't seem to bother him, he adjusted but I can't recall another pup we've had stepping on their own tail...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you have to see the whole body

the tail set , the angle of the croup , the ability of the rear to support the weight , lots of things

picture?


----------

